# Eurotunnel finally moves into profit after 14 years



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Eurotunnel moves into profit.......... Should be a lot cheaper from now on then?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, dream on smilo! 
But they only just scraped into a profit after some pretty brutal capitalising of loans. Hopefully without the millstone of debt repayments they can get to be competitive with the ferries. We're using the tunnel in August, a decision not based entirely on cost - it's alot more convenient and avoids the hassle that is Dover docks.
As in the indy report link, the Eurostar operations should bring in more revenue.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

bognormike said:


> We're using the tunnel in August, a decision not based entirely on cost - it's alot more convenient.


Same here, we booked ferry crossings which are so very cheap that we felt we'd saved enough to "waste" the saving by paying to use the tunnel on a later trip.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Long may they prosper. The best way to cross the channel.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Long may they prosper. The best way to cross the channel.


Greenest for certain.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Good news for the Tunnel, by far the best way to cross the channel and well worth the extra cost, which is marginal if you pick your crossing time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Long may they prosper. The best way to cross the channel.


Is it cross?

Trev


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

should have been a drive through not a bloody train


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Train drivers are highly qualified.

White van man?

I rest my case!


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Imagine sharing a 22 mile drive through tunnel with a cpl hundred Eastern European truck drivers who havn't had a break for 2-3 weeks 8O 

No thanks, anyway 35 mins is just enough time to partake in a petit déjeuner :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Laerdal tunnel is 15.2 miles long!

Not had many problems in there.

Trev.


----------

